# Purple Sanchezi????



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

well this guy was sold to me as a purple sanchezi and a rhom to the original owner....just reassuring....any opinoins welcome...thanks fellas...damn glare


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice sanchezi.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thanx dippy ...he had some damage to his fins...top one still healing alittle....thought it looked like my red spilo I use to own..hope more people express there opinion


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanx frank for the ID on my last P...didn't get a chance to say that...and when u get a chance sir ur professional opinion would be of great value here too...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Its an S Sanchezi...at the end of the day thats what matters...if to you it looks like he has a purple gleam which he does...you call him that...purple sanchezi is just a name used when marketing...there is no differnce aggression/growth or anything. Just monetary.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

great looking P. Nice color to him. Keep us updated on his growth hope to see more pics

great looking P. Nice color to him. Keep us updated on his growth hope to see more pics


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice colour, He is definitely a Sanchezi :nod:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks to be the purple form to me


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thanx fellas...just wanna get a positive ID on this guy before I sell him and rip someone off.....or keep him...either way just so I am clear


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi ID complete. Probably a male specimen.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanx Frank..I am statisfied with the result..FOR SALE look in Members for more info...close it down sir


----------

